# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Tuyển dụng >  Tuyển Fabmaster cho Fablab USTH (Hà Nội)

## dgthunga

Gửi 500ace, 

Em có một việc nhỏ muốn nhờ ace trợ giúp. Hiện bên trường USTH (Trường Đại học Khoa học công nghệ Hà Nội, hay còn gọi là Đại học Pháp - Việt) có thành lập một Fablab thông qua nguồn vốn từ AUF. Đây là nơi hỗ trợ triển khai các ý tưởng đổi mới, sáng tạo cho các thành viên trong USTH cũng như ngoài trường. Để quản lý Fablab, phía USTH có nhu cầu tuyển dụng một Fab master với những yêu cầu cơ bản như sau:

- Kỹ sư cơ điện tử, điều khiển tự động có tối thiểu 3 năm kinh nghiệm
- Ưu tiên trình độ thạc sĩ trở lên
- Có khả năng lập trình điều khiển, đồng thời sử dụng tốt các phần mềm thiết kế 3D: CATIA, NX,...hay các phần mềm mô phỏng như Matlab, Simulink,...
- Tiếng Anh tốt, có thể tham gia giảng dạy và hướng dẫn
- Năng động và sáng tạo

Thông tin chi tiết cả nhà tham khảo thêm ở mục Career của trên trang chủ của trường USTH:  https://usth.edu.vn/en/career/Technical-Assistant.html

Em muốn nhờ anh chị em trong mối quan hệ của mình có thể giới thiệu giúp ứng viên phù hợp cho vị trí này. Dự kiến tuyển dụng và bắt đầu làm việc càng sớm càng tốt, muộn nhất cuối tháng 11, đầu tháng 12. Các chế độ đều đảm bảo theo cơ chế đặc thù của USTH. 

Nếu có thông tin mọi người gửi email CV ứng viên hoặc liên hệ trực tiếp với e nhé! 

Cảm ơn cả nhà nhiều thật nhiều,

----------

